# Af 312



## jhig35 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's a photo of the AF312 I recently aquired. I set up some track on the floor to test it out. Runs forward and backwards fine. All I need to do is get some cars and create a layout. Have to start searching Ebay. I have a feeling I may be hooked


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

JH, that is freakin beautiful! OUTSTANDING! Welcome to the forum, it's nice to have you join us!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

While my palms don't get quite as sweaty as Reckers' does when someone whispers AF in my ear, I will echo his sentiments ... great looking loco, and welcome to the forum!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks alot like mine,lol... Nice !!


----------



## jhig35 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Carpet, 312, wife*



Timboy said:


> Say... That carpeting looks mighty familiar, as does that 312. I was away for a week while wife was at home...


No, No, No.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice!!!*

Very Nice!! Welcome to the group!
Yes, it does become addictive, but in a great way

Timboy, see what happens when you go away. Labor trouble, and then there's the issue with the carpet looking familiar. Stay home and manage!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Great find. Regardless of what some people think of Ebay, I've acquired a number of really nice operator quality cars from Ebay ranging in price from $.99 to $10.00. They're fine for what I use them for.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Great find. Regardless of what some people think of Ebay, I've acquired a number of really nice operator quality cars from Ebay ranging in price from $.99 to $10.00. They're fine for what I use them for.


And why not buddy.. We all must remember, they're toys!!! As usual, adults ruin it for the kids.All of my rolling stock is the type that everyone has; you know, like the green gondolas, the grey hoppers, the little red caboose, the tank cars, etc. I don't have any high end stuff.The most expensive cars I have are the 944 crane cars, and the red and green passenger cars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Timboy said:


> There is nothing at all wrong with running the cars and locos you like, in whatever condition satisfies you. When I was a kid, I didn't have high-end stuff. I wouldn't have even known high-end if it fell on me back then. I run whatever brings back the most memories. On my current layout that I am building, there is only one switch and it is a huge layout. We didn't have switches, but man-oh-man did we have the running track! And that is exactly what I have now and that is by design.


Perfect...As a kid, we had 1 pair of switches, enough rubber roadbed for 2 loops on a 4x8 sheet of plywood.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed, but isn't it nice (as an adult) to finally be able to afford a few switches?:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tim,

I agree! I built a very simple O setup earlier this year, with 4 (modern manual) switches on my main loop. My growing prewar tinplate locos are having a really hard time running through the switches without shorting out, and I'm really thinking of expanding the layout (if I can find the space) to incorporate a solo (no switch) main loop. I know that sounds crazy, and I'm sure I'd do better with some tried-and-true 022 switches (rather than my cheezy ones), but I'd really like to be able to run a train on a some simple, smooth, unimpeded loop.

I may be nuts, but I really agree here.

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On my latest and newest loop, I have 0 switches. 2 long runs with a few smaller ones.On my inside loop I have 2 left turnouts. On the middle loop I have 2 right hand turnouts, which lead to a few siding with more switches. Because switch problems drive me CRAZY, I spent a great deal of time on them, making sure they work as new. I have about 10 pair, and if they don't snap, every time, they go into my stash. They all work, but the best ones are on the layout.


----------

